# Tan hooded male



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Got a tan hooded male a few weeks ago. He was eight weeks then and now is ten weeks. He was white with a tan hood head and a white spot in his tan hood area. Today I noticed his nose is now black...what exactly would he be considered now lol?


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

He could be a Siamese...Siamese usually start out tan as babies & can be tan hooded/ tan capped...any markings. Then as they get older they lose their markings & develop Siamese points. Do you have pics?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep, Siamese hooded. He probably had a really like point but you just didn't notice it. Most, unless bred for darker points, have light points that if you don't actually look for it you can't tell.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 15058

Not the best pic but he is really active as its free range time and he is busy lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup Siamese! A purty one too...I like them with darker points like this  hes actually darker than most I've seen.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

cool. At fist his tan hood was so light you could hardly see it... Then today I got him out and noticed his nose was really black..it had been darkening up over the last week but it was really really noticeable today though. His name is butters


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Will he eventually lose the tan hood or will he be tan all over eventually?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

He'll keep the tan hood, he won't loose it or will it become bigger.


----------



## HappyRat (Feb 19, 2013)

Is there such thing as a tan rat without red eyes? Not that I have anything against rats with red eyes or anything, just wondering.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

HappyRat said:


> Is there such thing as a tan rat without red eyes? Not that I have anything against rats with red eyes or anything, just wondering.


Yes "tan" also known as beige are caused by the ruby eye gene. the ruby eye gene causes the eyes to be anywhere from red to dark brown (to where it looks black. Honestly most have the dark red ones/brown) here is a picture of Soda. (Sorry Misty for hi-jacking this)










But, in flash or if light hits their eyes right they will appear dark brown to red. Here is Soda's eyes with flash










To be honest most beige hoodeds have dark eyes. I've never seen one with eyes that were red. Most of the time the red eyed ones are Champaigns which are caused by the pink eye gene, which is a different gene, and they can't have black eyes. (is that confusing). So yes, tan rats (Beiges) often have eyes that are black in natural light and brown or dark red in flash.


----------



## lilmrspanda (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol I had the same with my boy i did not notice until I looked back on photos that most of his gray had actually gone


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Yes "tan" also known as beige are caused by the ruby eye gene. the ruby eye gene causes the eyes to be anywhere from red to dark brown (to where it looks black. Honestly most have the dark red ones/brown) here is a picture of Soda. (Sorry Misty for hi-jacking this)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're fine...So Butters has pink eyes the same color as my Hemi rat, Ghost?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Butters the Siamese? then it's up for grabs. Himis and Siamese (and Albinos) naturally have pink/red eyes due to the gene being on the C locus (what causes Albino, ect). They make black eyed Siameses by adding in the Black eyed gene, which is on the Burmese locus (and is a dominant gene). Yeah, it's kind of confusing. But yeah, he has "pink" eyes like your Hemi but it's just because he's a Siamese. Since he looks like a Seal point (Black siamese) he is genetically black eyed. Does this make sense?


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

So his genes are black eyes. If he was bred to a black eyed female the babies would be black eyed ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Basically.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Basically.


Okay, I understand what you're saying now


----------

